# Name suggestions for a Bat fursona



## shakyartist (Jul 21, 2009)

So this is another fursona I made http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2545215 but I still need a name for him. Any suggestions?


----------



## anichellen (Jul 21, 2009)

Hehe, call him Spork.... or Sprock.... I like Spork though... it seems to fit.

OHOH, if I can get some time, canni draw him too?


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 21, 2009)

Sure ^.^ just make sure to give credit for the fursona to me =)


----------



## anichellen (Jul 21, 2009)

will do, just might need a name for him


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jul 21, 2009)

Junning Caes (Saes)

I calls them as I sees them.


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 21, 2009)

MonkeyHead said:


> Junning Caes (Saes)
> 
> I calls them as I sees them.


 
Not bad. I'm keeping that one in high consideration


----------



## DynDasE (Jul 21, 2009)

I do have some procedures when naming character.

First : The Words Mixer

1.Write down every words that describe about your character.
2.Open Google Translation.
3.Translates each word with each languages. (That is readable in English)
5.Cut every word in half.
4.Mix them up. No matter what it sound in their languages because we only need the English one that sound great.

*Translate is optional

Second : Look around
Just like Toriyama Akira aka Dragonball writer.
Vegeta...ble
Cacarott / Carrot
Radish...
Freezer
Cooler

They're all from the refrigerator! LOL
This is working too.

Third : Stick to one thing.
Like Tetsuya Nomura from Square Enix.
His protagonists are always named from the sky.
Cloud ( FF7 )
Squall ( FF8 )
Sora means sky in Japanese (Kingdom heart Series)
Lighting ( FF13 )

Fourth : All of procedures combine!

Hope this help. * w *


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 21, 2009)

Actually you did give me some great ideas. Thanks =)


----------



## Shadow (Jul 21, 2009)

Zlark?


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 23, 2009)

Hmm....Toshiya?XD


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Jul 26, 2009)

All bat characters must be named either Bruce or Wayne.


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 27, 2009)

By the way, his official name is "Loki" It's a demon in mythology. Thanks for the ideas though


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 27, 2009)

Steve.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

I guess Zeira.


----------

